# Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen



## patrickww (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo 
Habe mir gestern zwei Wurfrohre für Boilies selber gemacht .
Ihr kauft euch einfach im Baumarkt ein zwei Meter kunstoffrohr das normal zum verlegen von Elektroleitungen gedacht ist . Findet ihr in jedem Baumarkt für ca. 2€ . schneidet is in der mitte durch . danach markiert ihr euch 60 cm am rohr und spannt es damit ihr beim warm machen nur die 40 cm warm macht.( dazu benötigt ihr einen Heisluftföhn ) nach dem spannen macht ihr die 40 cm die herausragen gleichmäßig warm aber passt auf damit es nicht zu warm wird sonst verändert sich der querschnitt zuviel und der Boilie passt nicht mehr durch das rohr . Stück für Stück rundet ihr das Rohr bis ihr den gewünschten Winkel habt. danach noch das ende der rohr parallel zum 60 cm langem stück absägen und dann seit ihr fast schon fertig. Unten muss das Rohr natürlich geschlossen sein . Dazu benötigt ihr eine Heißklebepistole und einen Stopfen von einer Plastikflasche . Ihr füllt den Stopfen zur hälfte mit dem flüssigen Heißkleber und drückt das rohr hinein. das wars auch schon . 
werde euch gleich noch ein bild vom Wurfrohr hochladen .


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

Um die Änderung des Durchmessers zu verhindern, sollte man vorher das Rohr mit Sand füllen (stopfen) - das hat auch den Vorteil, dass sich die Wärme besser verteilt.

Die Biegung bekommt man rund, wenn man dann einen Eimer oder eine Schüssel oder sowas als "Biegevorrichtung" hernimmt.

Als Griff kann man einen vom Fahrrad hernehmen oder aber Schaumstoff für Rutengriffe (oder wer es edel mag -> Kork).

Und das i-Tüpfelchen: mit einem Dremel oder einem Bohrer dann am Rückgrat entlang Schlitze fräsen oder ordinäre Löcher bohren. Die Murmeln beschleunigen wesentlich besser, weil sie kein "Vakuum ziehen".


----------



## patrickww (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

Hallo wolkenkrieger
Ich weiß das dass befüellen von stahlrohren mit sand beim warmumformen angewandt wird aber meinst du das es bei diesen kunstoffrohren auch etwas bringt?
Is jetzt keine kritik weis es einfach nicht deswegen frage ich?


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

Die rohre brauchen nichtmal umbedingt die Biegung. 
Geht auch sehr gut mit nem geraden Rohr.
Is dann allerdings im Vergleich zum gekrpümmten ne verwänderung, deswegen am bestene rstmal mit n paar Steinen o.ä. üben, um den richtigen abschusswinkel hinzubekommen


----------



## magut (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

der Hauptgrund vom "stopfen" ist nicht wegen der Wärme sondern , daß  das Rohr nicht "knickt".
seh da keinen Unterschied ob PVC oder Stahl|bla:

Klugsch, modus aus !!!!#h
Mario


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

magut hats quasi fast schon beantwortet: wenn man das Rohr wirklich stramm mit Sand füllt, knickt es nicht und verändert auch seinen runden Querschnitt nicht (was es ungefüllt in jedem Fall tut - sicher nicht soviel, dass es auffällt aber es tut es).

Und der Sand nimmt viel Wärme auf, speichert ihn und gibt in gleichmässig an das Plastik wieder ab - das Material bleibt länger formbar, es entstehen keine Spannungen und man kann sich ein bissl länger Zeit lassen beim Biegen (also sorgfältiger arbeiten ... jdenfalls ich^^).


----------



## patrickww (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

das pvc rohr ungefuellt hat sich extrem zusammengezogen ist an einer stelle richtig eingeschnürt . hat ne zeit lang gedauert bis ich die grundform wieder einigermaßen hinbekommen habe


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

So,  hab in 15 min schnell n Rohr ohne Biegung hinbekommen


----------



## magut (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

für diese Rohre gibt es ja fertige 90 Grad Bögen zum aufstecken (verkleben) . Erstens passt der Durchmesser ganz genau und den kann man ja zuschneiden wie jeder es haben will--wird sicher schneller gehn als zu biegen.
Währ auch einen Versuch wert 
l.G.
Mario


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*



magut schrieb:


> für diese Rohre gibt es ja fertige 90 Grad Bögen zum aufstecken (verkleben) . Erstens passt der Durchmesser ganz genau und den kann man ja zuschneiden wie jeder es haben will--wird sicher schneller gehn als zu biegen.
> Währ auch einen Versuch wert
> l.G.
> Mario


 
Hab ich durch,ist aber vorn Ars....mit "Abfeuern" wenn nen 90grad Winkel drauf ist.

Habe mir meine auch mit Sand (Vogelsand fein) gebogen,geht wunderbar und funzen alle einwandfrei.


#h


----------



## magut (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

ich hab mir auch vorgestellt den Bogen "in der Krümmung" zu schneiden und nicht den ganzen zu verwenden:q
l.G.
Mario


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*



magut schrieb:


> ich hab mir auch vorgestellt den Bogen "in der Krümmung" zu schneiden und nicht den ganzen zu verwenden:q
> l.G.
> Mario


 
Ja hab ich auch so gemacht,und net ganzen bogen so genommen  ^^ sondern schön schräg abgeschnitten.Aber die flugbahn damit ist vorn Ars....

Meine hab ich ca 15-25cm (vom oberen ende) darunter gebogen,also da die biegung angesetzt.Ist die biegung zu hoch angesetzt fliegt das alles net so wie es soll.Und dzu dolle darf es auch net gebogen sein,muss man bißchen testen.


|wavey:


----------



## Chiforce (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

So habe ich vor ca. 2 Wochen auch ein Wurfrohr gebaut (Biegung identisch mit Sand gefüllt und Heissluftfön und abgeschrägt) allerdings habe ich das Griffende wegen der nachströmenden Luft nicht mit einem Stopfen verschlossen, sondern ich habe 2 Kohlefaserstäbchen (geht natürlich auch was anderes...) kreuzweise in passenden Bohrungen mit CA fixiert und dann mit einem Stück Schrumpfschlauch entgültig fixiert, und als Abrutschsicherung ist zwischen Schrumpfschlauch und Rohr noch ein Gummi-O-Ring der eine Wulst bildet, damit bei nassen Pfoten nicht gleich das Ganze Rohr mitfliegt...


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

Als Griffstück hab ich Fahrradlenker Schaumstoff Schutz genommen,die dinger die man aufn lenker zieht für de Hände.


Gibts 2 Stk. für 1€,im 1€ Laden oder wo auch immer es Fahrradzubehör gibt,so läßt sich noch besser werfen.

#h


----------



## Tom (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

Guten morgen zusammen,
tolle Idee und super Ausführungen! 

Werde es die nächsten Tage nachbauen und testen.

Ahoi
Tom


----------



## skally (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

sry für ot ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen... 
http://cdn1.spiegel.de/images/image-242424-galleryV9-diqm.jpg

Tolle selbstbauten!
Das gerade bei den einfacheren Sachen mit größeren nutzen, verlangen die Händler teilweise ja schweinepreise, siehe  z.b.: auch Fliegenfischer Schusskorb von Orvis... 90€uro. Für etwas was man sich auch für unter 10 € easy selber basteln kann.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

Damit kann man wenigsten direkt ein viertel Kilo auf einmal anfüttern |supergri


----------



## Margarelon (5. Juli 2013)

skally schrieb:


> sry für ot ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen...
> http://cdn1.spiegel.de/images/image-242424-galleryV9-diqm.jpg
> 
> Tolle selbstbauten!
> Das gerade bei den einfacheren Sachen mit größeren nutzen, verlangen die Händler teilweise ja schweinepreise, siehe  z.b.: auch Fliegenfischer Schusskorb von Orvis... 90&euro;uro. Für etwas was man sich auch für unter 10 &euro; easy selber basteln kann.



Ne Kartoffelkanone... Da kann man den Fisch auf Sicht direkt mit erschießen, cool...


----------



## waterwild (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*

Also ich bin beruflich jeden Tag in Baumärkten unterwegs und in keinem gibt es en25er Rohren. Meiner Erfahrung nach lassen sich mit den 20er Rohren keine handelsüblichen 20mm Boilies werfen.

Der Innendurchmesser ist knapp 2mm zu gering.

Ich hatte mir 30erPVC-Rohre bestellt und die waren auch super zu biegen.
Hab auch mit Sand gefüllt gebogen. Die ersten beiden haben häßliche Falten beim Biegen bekommen.

Wenn man leicht am zu biegenden Ende zieht beim biegen und das langsam macht, dann bekommt man aber ne super glatte Optik zusammen.

Für zehn Euro hab ich noch 3 Rohre für Freunde als Geschenk gemacht.

@Chiforce
Die Carbonstäbchen sind edel 

Ich hab echte Korken aus Mutterns Sektkorkensammlung dafür verwendet


----------



## Chiforce (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*



waterwild schrieb:


> @Chiforce
> Die Carbonstäbchen sind edel
> 
> Ich hab echte Korken aus Mutterns Sektkorkensammlung dafür verwendet



War halt gerade so vorhanden als eingefleischter Funktionsmodellbauer, man kauft doch nicht extra was, wenn man mindestens 37 verwendbare Dinge in der heimischen Werkstatt finden kann |rolleyes

Einen guten echten Kork-Sektkorken hatte ich auch in der Hand, aber ich dachte mir, für die nachströmende Luft sollte man schon eine Möglichkeit lassen, und seitliche Bohrungen sind ja ordentliche Schwächungen, nicht daß der "Schwengel beim Gewalteinsatz abknickt" |kopfkrat (tatüüü|uhoh: na wo isser denn der Fahnder:m)


----------



## noob4ever (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wurfrohr für Boilies selber machen*





Hier meins aus Alu. Das vordere Stück habe ich so offen gemacht, damit man die Boilies direkt aus dem Eimer aufnehmen kann, wie mit einer Kelle/Schaufel.


----------

